# LRB Portfolio and numbers of photo's



## Pol D (Apr 23, 2014)

hello, I made a website with LRB portfolio and everything works perfect, untill i "say" to the gallery's wich number of photo is the first for that gallery :
they all start with the first picture, like gallery 1 most start with pic 4 ( till 19 )   gallery 2 most start with pic 20 ( till 45 ) but i doesn't work...........
we tried several times again and again and again

a friend who works a lot with Lightroom and has also LRB portfolio has the same problem with his new website............

what are we doeing wrong ?


----------



## Sean McCormack (Apr 25, 2014)

Pol D said:


> hello, I made a website with LRB portfolio and everything works perfect, untill i "say" to the gallery's wich number of photo is the first for that gallery :
> they all start with the first picture, like gallery 1 most start with pic 4 ( till 19 )   gallery 2 most start with pic 20 ( till 45 ) but i doesn't work...........
> we tried several times again and again and again
> 
> ...



Gallery 1 has to start with image 1 and the photos have to be consecutive from there and numbered based on the position in the grid. 

I've just completely updated my own website from scratch with the current version and it's definitely working as expected.


----------



## Pol D (May 1, 2014)

Sean, thank you fot the help !  it finally works


----------

